# What size loft did you start off with?



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, an issue came across today of size of the loft I would like to build. Now my mother knows my plans for an 8 x 4 and was completely agreeing with it till of course someone against the whole idea started talking so she said to me "build something small to see if you like the whole idea" lol... i thought 8 x 4 was small I have all these guys with HUGE lofts which can be discouraging and I thought that was a good size for me. My point of view on the matter is it will cost me like 150$ to build a small 3 x 3 loft that I can't stand in... how can anyone enjoy a hobby like that without being able to stand in there and handle the birds? Anyways I live in a neighborhood community (but theres no ordinance against pigeons or anything like that I already checked) and shes worried that they'll be pooping all over the roof and neighbors roofs and is worried they'll start complaining, I plan on just training them and not loft flying them so that shouldn't be an issue right? after flying 20+ miles I would think they have pooped somewhere else, plus the fact that they are supposed to be flying on empty stomaches. So, is my mother correct should I build a smaller loft to see if I like racing, etc. or argue my 8 x 4 loft plan idea?

Thanks A Ton,

Shokri


P.S. Considering I do live in a neighborhood I have about 2 acres though, and I do not plan on getting a bigger loft 8 x 4 but might add on 3ft to it. So keep in mind I will never have something huge.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with you about wanting to stand in the loft....i would go with 8x4 if that is the biggest you plan on going anyway...why build something small only to have to keep adding and make it bigger at some point down the road. I honestly dont think birds poop that much on a roof and if they do so what...its not like i am up there trying to take a nap or have my lunch so it does not bother me if they do.....you will have to do some loft flying at the beginning before you start to train....thats just the way it is..i would never take a bird down the road if it has not loft flown for atleast a month...now there is only one way to find out what will happen and that is to build a loft and see what happens...i would talk to your neighbors first and answer any questions they may have about the birds before you get them....alot of people think they dont like pigeons and its only because they are working off of bad information. Hope it works out for you, good luck! Oh to answer your questioin i started out with a 10x12 loft for racing and 8x12 for breeding...but what i have is not what is needed to getting started, your 8x4 will be just fine.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I'm with you on that roof thing, but if they find it an issue then I have to try and not make it one.


Kind of a change in subject here but is there a way when they are young to get them out there and exercising to just be flying the whole time and not land anywhere they shouldn't?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I started with a 4X8 loft in Nov of 2008(The starter loft on the redrose web site). I built another 4X8 in April of 2009. I will be adding a 10X16 next month. Not sure it would be wise to discuss this progression with your Mother though. LOL I believe that the suggested space per pigeon is 1.5 square feet per bird. I adopted pigeons from 3 different lofts that were closing down because of deaths or sickness of the pigeon owners and was trying to stay ahead of overcrowding.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I started with a 4x6 loft just to see how I would like it and cause funds were low. I wish I could just turn the 30x40 garage into a loft now though. I think 4x8 is good to start off with and don't recommend going any smaller if you can help it. I have some pics of mine in my albums if you are looking for ideas.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

go with the 4x8. A loft is never big enough. Definitely don't go any smaller than that. You wouldn't be happy with it, and if going inside and handling the birds is what you want, than you would never be happy with smaller. It just isn't the same experience if you can't get inside with them. 6X8 would be even better. And I think you will love having the birds. 

As far as them landing on other peoples roofs, they should never do that. Talk to your neighbors and ask them if they would mind if you gently bounce a tennis ball onto their roof if need be to teach your birds that they shouldn't be landing there. I bet they won't mind if it teaches the birds to go home! LOL.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree, a 4x8 is barely big enough to turn around in, it's kinda a pain to clean too.
I've been there, and I've also had a larger loft also. 
As time progressed, for me, I've eventually gone to a 4x4x8 up on legs, with 3 sections, and less pigeons.
For me, it's the easiest loft to clean, but I don't have a lot of pigeons either, again, been there.
If you are planning on getting into racing, that's one thing, but if you are planning on just having a few pet pigeons, that's another.
Be happy that you can Even have any! My parents wouldn't allow it, I had to wait till I grew up, turned 30, and got married!
I guess, what your mom might be worried about is, what if you are gone, sometimes, (sports, ect.?) Can she handle that many for you, untill you are back.
Look at it from her point of view, after all, isn't she willing to help out sometimes?
Team up.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I started with a 60cm x 30 cm x 30 cm modified tomato carton, kept on a cement block for height


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tell your mom, if you ever do get out if it, it can become a nice storage shed..... I used this with my hubby and it worked, so I got a 8x16 out it and then later another 8x10 with an 8x10 flight cage off it.. soooo if you put it that way perhaps she will be more willing to have as big as you can afford... which I would advise... everyone that builds a loft always says.."I wish I would of built it bigger" this does not sound like a fly by night thing with you, you have put alot of research and are talking to club members and things, so.... get what you want now, so you don't have to rebuild or add on later. JMO


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you train your birds well they will not sit on rooftops or sit around your yard unless you want them too. Well trained birds will imediately trap after flying. You'll have some males that will coo and strut their stuff for a few minutes but they will trap once you give the command.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I started when I was a child and we just build what we can out of scrap wood, I think my first one was about 3' X 3' and I have a lot of birds back then.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

2 ft per bird is a safe way to house them. so 8x4= 32 divide by 2 = 16 birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My first loft was the shed I parked the Harley in 5ft by 8ft didn't take long and it was over crowded so I added on then it was over crowded. Now I have a 12 ft by 18 ft with 4 sections and a 2 ft walk way across the back, and I hope I never have to add on any more.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

bcr1 - thats a really nice loft for its size, really impressive and gave me some ideas!

Jay3 - good idea with the tennis ball thing

ND Cooper - yea she always does help in some way, as far as sports go 97% of my track meet are done by like 10 a.m in the morning so I guess she will have to do something lol.

spirit wings - lol I know I told her that was kind of useful since they are trying to get another shed to put firewood in and I've read all types of ideas as far as square footage per bird, but I had planned to follow the 1.5 one (not completely) like 8 X 4 = 32 / 1.5 = 21.3 so like put in 20 birds or 18 birds? But in the end its all on the birds personalities and what they feel comfortable with I guess.


g0ldenb0y55, thanks for the words of encouragement I believe I read that somewhere too

Crazy Pete - interesting story about giving up the Harley parking spot, for pigeons, I bet many would think your crazy by doing that, no pun intended lol.

But thanks a lot everyone!

My family's on board for an 8 x 4 but I can probably make it up to an 8 x 6, I'm not sure what to build yet, but I'm thinking if I built an 8 x 4 it would be easier to expand it into an 8 x 8 later on in the future then it would be to make an 8 x 6 one bigger, I haven't decided yet. 

Again Thanks,
Shokri


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> I've read all types of ideas as far as square footage per bird, but I had planned to follow the 1.5 one (not completely) like 8 X 4 = 32 / 1.5 = 21.3 so like put in 20 birds or 18 birds? But in the end its all on the birds personalities and what they feel comfortable with I guess.
> 
> Shokri


8X4 really shouldn't be more than 16 birds if you go by the formula. They really should have 2 sq. feet of floor space. 1 1/2 sq. ft. is the minimum, but not as good or as healthy.
It isn't just the birds personalities. Yes, over crowding will cause stress on the birds, which can cause illness, but it isn't healthy to put in more than that in that space. Disease will spread more easily also.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*(Photo) of my 8'x4' starter Loft*

Here's a Photo of my 8x4 loft.............works good! I live in town & needed a smaller loft............


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's cute.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Whats up with the legs? how are you able to stand in it without it breaking? lol I don't think I could stand in something like that and feel safe lol.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

This loft is sturdy, no problems............I wanted it off the ground higher, better air circulation & keeps critters from living under it too.........stays Dry. easy to move around in too.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> This loft is sturdy, no problems............I wanted it off the ground higher, better air circulation & keeps critters from living under it too.........stays Dry. easy to move around in too.


I looked at the photos on your page its a really impressive loft!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, I made traping easy too. it's a simple drop trap anyone can make, one way in-one way out. Find this easy for the birds, not too complicated for them.....like bobs, (my opionion).


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*I Like!*

Nice loft Mader631!
Jack


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Mader631 said:


> Here's a Photo of my 8x4 loft.............works good! I live in town & needed a smaller loft............


Very nice. Where do you live exactly in Schofield? Looking for some tips/pointers.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Whats up with the legs? how are you able to stand in it without it breaking? lol I don't think I could stand in something like that and feel safe lol.


Click on my name and look in my loft album. I put pinestraw under my loft then rake it up to put around my flowers. Poop makes great fertilizer. My floor is off the ground two feet but it is six feet wide and 12 feet long. You can get a rake under yours at 18 inches. If you look at his legs they are two 2X4s nail together. That is good bracing. I used 4X4s. My wood was stained before I screw it together, My floor is wire under the perches and nest boxes along the back wall but I use wood slats where I walked. Put a 1/4 inch gap betweet the slats for poop to wash under. Because my loft is open I can wash it out with a water hose every other month when it is warm. I then rake up the pine straw and put it around my flowers. Then put new pinestraw under the loft. I got some pretty flowers. Scraping is easier also because everything goes down and under the loft. 

Good Luck,
Tony


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Is using OSB board ok in WI? According to redrose starter loft, he uses osb and I'm on a budget but am wondering if OSB will come back to bite me in the you know what.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Is using OSB board ok in WI? According to redrose starter loft, he uses osb and I'm on a budget but am wondering if OSB will come back to bite me in the you know what.


That is a great question, I have heard not so good things about it..but I think it depends on where it is used and the moister it may encounter.... Im sure there are pros and cons.. perhaps someone will tell you/us more about it so you can decide... I would like to know meself..


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I have two of these coops with OSB. I have them both at least 6" above the ground on cement blocks. They are on a slope and the back of the coop is 6" and the front is over a foot. They have been painted and are holding up quite well. I'm in NW Connnecticut and they've been through some really tough weather - rain, sleet, snow and ice. I did use a different roof line because I was afraid the long overlaying roof would act as a sail and there are some really high winds here. I put a cap over the opening and it works very well.

Hugh,
Salisbury, Ct


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I was told you just have to keep it painted, one layer primer, and 2 coats of paint.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> I was told you just have to keep it painted, one layer primer, and 2 coats of paint.


Give it two coats of latex solid color stain (Sherwin Williams woodscapes) and you will be fine. If you have a Sherwin Williams store nearby you can pick through their mis-tint pile and it will only cost you maybe a buck or two a gallon.

Walter


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Nice*



Covenant Loft said:


> Give it two coats of latex solid color stain (Sherwin Williams woodscapes) and you will be fine. If you have a Sherwin Williams store nearby you can pick through their mis-tint pile and it will only cost you maybe a buck or two a gallon.
> 
> Walter


Good suggestion about saving $ on mis-tint paint. I'll have to do that next time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I personally would stay away from the osb because it only takes one time for it to soak up water and then it totally comes apart I know its totally cheaper in the long run but I like to think in long term repercussions but if you were to put something like vinyl siding over it you would be alot better off ,just my 2 cents on then subject


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I also went with a good Plywood rather than OSB. Cost 7 dollars more a sheet. so 50 bucks over all for my 8x6 loft. Money well spent is my feeling.

And I started with a 2'x3' Loft


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> P.S. Considering I do live in a neighborhood I have about 2 acres though, and I do not plan on getting a bigger loft 8 x 4 but might add on 3ft to it. So keep in mind I will never have something huge.



I laugh every time I read this considering I'm building a 12 x 10 lol.


----------

